# DropShot mit Grundel



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

Wurde jetzt schon einige Male gefragt, wie(so) ich Grundeln am DS fische.

Erstmal das Wie:
Einfach Grundel nehmen, und wie einen normalen Gummiköder Nosehooked aufpieksen. Am besten durch den Unterkiefer und dann oben zwischen den Augen wieder raus. Durch den massiven Kopf übersteht die Grundel auch massive Gewaltwürfe und rutscht nicht vom Haken. Außerdem lässt sie sich so "lebensnaher" präsentieren.
Die Führung funktioniert am besten übers normale Zupfen, eventuell ein wenig stärker, so dass sich das Blei 2-3cm vom Grund abhebt und wieder runterfällt. So entsteht ein perfektes Spiel. Die Grundel steigt mit dem Kopf zuerst vom Grund einige Zentimeter hoch, so, als würde sie sich Nahrung schnappen,dreht auf der Stelle und fällt dann wieder mit dem Kopf zuerst nach unten. Probiert es im Flachwasser aus, ihr werdet begeistert sein!
Eine Entfernung vom Blei zum Haken zwischen 5 und 10cm reicht völlig aus!


Aber warum die Grundel?
In Gewässern, in denen sie vorkommt , ist sie mittlerweile (fast) die Leibspeise der Räuber.
Durch das meist zahlreiche Vorkommen sind die Raubfische darauf getrimmt, immer mal schnell wieder eine Grundel vom Boden zu ziehen.
Während z.b. ein Rotauge ein Fluchtverhalten an den Tag legt, legt sich die Grundel auf den Boden und vertraut auf ihre Tarnung. Kommt unsere Grundel also auf den Boden auf und bewegt sich nicht, wundert sich der Räuber also nicht, warum der Fisch nicht flieht, er ist das Verhalten ja von den Grundeln gewöhnt. Wir erregen also kein Misstrauen.
Rotaugen oder andere Weißfische sind Freiwasserfische. Die Grundel lebt am Boden und bewegt sich hüpfen vorwärts. Mit dem DS-System können wir diese hüpfende Fortbewegung perfekt immitieren. Eine extrem natürliche Köderdarbietung ist also gegeben. 
Und außerdem sind Grundeln ind Gewässern, in denen sie vorkommen extrem leicht zu fangen. Innerhalb von wenigen Minuten hat man sich mehr als eine Tagesration Köder gefangen. Sie sind dementsprechend wesentlich billiger. Entweder eine kleine Dose Maden kaufen oder sogar nur mit Kunstmaden fischen. Es kommt einfach wesentlich billiger.

Vllt. probierts ja der ein oder andere mal aus, und meldet dann hier eventuelle Fänge. Würde mich freuen |wavey:




Aber - verwendet bloß keine Grundeln in Gewässern, in denen sie nicht vorkommen!!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Hört sich gut an!!#6#6


----------



## lute (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Hab ich schon immer mal vorgehabt. Mit einer dropshot montage mit schweren birnen blei und einer aufrecht abgestellten rute auf grund gelegt, habe ich schon erfolg auf zander gehabt. Aktiv geführt, bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Klasse Idee und Anleitung.
Danke dafür!!


----------



## Gohann (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wurde jetzt schon einige Male gefragt, wie(so) ich Grundeln am DS fische.
> 
> Erstmal das Wie:
> Einfach Grundel nehmen, und wie einen normalen Gummiköder Nosehooked aufpieksen. Am besten durch den Unterkiefer und dann oben zwischen den Augen wieder raus. Durch den massiven Kopf übersteht die Grundel auch massive Gewaltwürfe und rutscht nicht vom Haken. Außerdem lässt sie sich so "lebensnaher" präsentieren.
> ...



Sehr interessante Sache! Was mich interessiert ist welches Bleigewicht Du empfiehlst und welches WG, bzw welche Länge die Rute hat. Oder fischst Du eine normale DS Rute. Zur Info, ich befische den Rhein bei Köln. Der Barschbestand scheint dort echt wieder im kommen zu sein. Und die Plagegeister kriegen ne gute Verwendung als Köfi.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*



Gohann schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Sache! Was mich interessiert ist welches Bleigewicht Du empfiehlst und welches WG, bzw welche Länge die Rute hat. Oder fischst Du eine normale DS Rute. Zur Info, ich befische den Rhein bei Köln. Der Barschbestand scheint dort echt wieder im kommen zu sein. Und die Plagegeister kriegen ne gute Verwendung als Köfi.
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:


Die Frage brennt bei mir auch.
Wollt das auch mal am Rhein testen.
Denke werde mal normale 15-30 g Birnenbleie testen.


----------



## Trollwut (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Ich fisch nur ne 2m lange Barschrute, bis 15g Wurfgewicht. Liegt aber eher daran, dass ich kurze Ruten mag und der Barsch beim begehrtester Zielfisch is, weil in guten Mengen und Größen vorhanden.

Im Grunde richtet sich das Wurfgewicht bzw. die Länge der Rute und das Bleigewicht nach dem Gewässer, theoretisch könnte man mit ner Karpfenrute dropshotten.

Im Stillwasser reichen zumeist kurze Ruten. Je weiter draußen, desto länger sollte die Rute sein, um Druck von der Schnur zu bekommen und mit dem Bleigewicht runtergehen zu können. Blei kann man beliebig schwer wählen, es sollte halt liegen bleiben. Richtet sich also nach der Strömung/Wurfweite. Das Blei hebt ihr ja nur an, um die Grundel springen zu lassen, der Barsch, Zander, oder Hecht kriegt das Blei ja zumeist nicht mit. Wenn ihr das Blei auch durch die Strömung rollen lassen wollt also einfach ein wenig leichter wählen, das bringt häufig auch Bisse. Aber im Grunde dient das Blei nur dazu, liegen zu bleiben und so Spannung zum Köder aufbauen zu können.

Von der Rutenwahl her sind also eigentlich keine Grenzen gesetzt. Wichtig is nur, die Rute einigermaßen auf den Zielfisch abzustimmen. Wenn ich also auf Barsche fische, werd ich eine Rute mit weicherer Aktion wählen, damit ich dem das Maul nicht zerreiße beim Drill.
Beim Zander darfs dann ein wenig härter sein. 
Wichtig is nur, dass ihr die Bisse wirklich gut spürt, häufig merkt man nur ein leichtes zuppeln. Theoretisch wäre die Feederrute also perfekt (Glaube ich).

Merkt ihr einen Biss, entweder ein richtiges Tock oder aber leichtes, unregelmäßiges Zuppeln, dann für eine gefühlte Sekunde die Spannung aus der Schnur nehmen, und dann gefühlvoll anschlagen. Bei sehr dünndrahtigen Haken reicht meistens ein schnelleres Anheben der rute. Die dünnen Haken eher für Barsch. Sind die Haken dickdrahtiger darfs auch ein Anschlag sein


----------



## ronram (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Grundeln drop-shotten hat mir im Sommer am Rhein bei einem Pegel von über 3,9m (Kölnpegel) schöne Hechte gebracht.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/03/aa6fd8f215ec0bb8344b814d656f230d.jpg
So ein Stahl-DS lässt sich sehr schnell herstellen. 

Gerade große Grundeln halten mit einem Zusatzdrilling noch länger. 
Bei kleineren braucht man den eigentlich nicht.

Wenn man die Grundel so anködert, schwimmt sie mit offenem Maul durchs Wasser. Ob das positive oder negative Effekte hat, weiß ich nicht, ist wahrscheinlich egal. Sieht aber verdammt lustig aus.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/03/02e71fc91dc6c803791e35d1a200cab5.jpg


----------



## feederbrassen (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Grundel dropshot an einer Karpfenrute im Rhein.:q
Da läuft direkt Kopfkino ab  und ich sehe  dann
nur noch die Lippe vom Barsch am Haken.

Ich lasse es doch lieber sachter angehen.
Weningstens sind die Grundeln immer leicht verfügbar.#6


----------



## lute (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Merkt ihr einen Biss, entweder ein richtiges Tock oder aber leichtes, unregelmäßiges Zuppeln, dann für eine gefühlte Sekunde die Spannung aus der Schnur nehmen, und dann gefühlvoll anschlagen. Bei sehr dünndrahtigen Haken reicht meistens ein schnelleres Anheben der rute. Die dünnen Haken eher für Barsch. Sind die Haken dickdrahtiger darfs auch ein Anschlag sein



Ich führe beim Dropshot eigentlich immer so wie von dir beschrieben, also 1-3 Schläge in die (halbwegs) schlaffe Schnur, dann 1-3 Sekunden bei durchhängender Schnur ruhen lassen. Ich glaube halt daran, dass der Räuber die Beute bei schlaffer Schnur besser einsaugen kann und denke, dass das Köderspiel verführerischer wirkt, wenn der Köder schlagartig zum Boden schießt.  Und der Glaube ist bekannter Weise das A und O beim Angeln.
Der nächste Schlag in die Rute ist dann auch quasi schon der Anhieb, funktioniert wunderbar. Den Biss spüre ich dadurch halt nur selten, ist aber auch gar nicht nötig.


----------



## KleinerWaller (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Bei mir im Gewässer gibt es nicht diese typischen Grundeln, zum Glück. Sondern "nur" Gründlinge. Müsste mit denen dann genauso funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Was für Fische man nimmt ist glaub ich völlig egal. Der Barsch muss sie nur kennen...


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2014)

KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Bei mir im Gewässer gibt es nicht diese typischen Grundeln, zum Glück. Sondern "nur" Gründlinge. Müsste mit denen dann genauso funktionieren, oder?




Schätzungsweise.
Würde die aber nicht verwenden, sind bei uns am Main quasi nicht mehr vorhanden. Ein Kollege hat dieses Jahr einen gefangen. Der erste, den ich seit Jahren gesehn hab.

@D1985:
Geht selbstverständlich mit allen Fischen, aber die Grundel hat zb Weißfischen gegenüber deutliche Vorteile wie zb den stabilen Körperbau. Die Grundel fliegt nichtmal im Drill vom Haken zb. 
Außerdem hat sie von Natur aus die hüpfende Lebensweise am Grund, was andere Fische eben nicht haben


----------



## KleinerWaller (6. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Bei uns muss man nur mal einen dendrobena oder eine Maden grundnah anbieten und schon hat man einen Gründling dran  "Deine" Grundeln haben wir hier gar nicht.


----------



## brandungsteufel (6. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Hab ich letztes Jahr schon mit experimentiert bei uns am Kanal. Da sind aber keine Bisse eingestellt haben bin ich wieder auf Tauwurm umgestiegen, bringt bei mir deutlich mehr. 

Bin mal gespannt ob jemand andere Erfahrungen macht.


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Wenn du bei dir noch mit Wurm fischen kannst, is dein Grundelbestand wohl auch recht niedrig. Hier absolut unmöglich. Die Mainpiranhas werfen sich auf alles, egal ob Wurm, Mais, Made, Gummifisch, Boilie, Wobbler, sie gehn auch selbst auf die Grundeln los, allerdings wohlt nicht so gerne.


----------



## brandungsteufel (6. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn du bei dir noch mit Wurm fischen kannst, is dein Grundelbestand wohl auch recht niedrig. Hier absolut unmöglich. Die Mainpiranhas werfen sich auf alles, egal ob Wurm, Mais, Made, Gummifisch, Boilie, Wobbler, sie gehn auch selbst auf die Grundeln los, allerdings wohlt nicht so gerne.



Bei uns muss man nur wissen wo die Grundeln stehen. Wir haben davon auch mehr als genug  denn sie stehen nicht überall. Dumm scheinen die ja auch nicht zu sein, nur ihre Gier wird ihnen zum Verhängnis. Mittlerweile kann ich die Grundel-Attacken gut von anderen Bissen unterscheiden. Werfe dann paar Meter nach links oder rechts


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Werd morgen mal die ersten Schritte mit Grundeln am DS wagen. Werde berichten


----------



## feederbrassen (7. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*



hanzz schrieb:


> Werd morgen mal die ersten Schritte mit Grundeln am DS wagen. Werde berichten



Würde mich als Rheinangler auch interessieren.


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Heute wieder ein 39er auf Grundel. Morgen den ganzen Tag vom Boot aus, ich werde berichten!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/07/382805e974d1c5618a3553ff3ac78aca.jpg


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Würde mich als Rheinangler auch interessieren.


Gibt heut nicht viel zu berichten.
War erst am Kanal Grundeln besorgen.
War ziemlich kurzweilig, wie zu erwarten war. Sind auch n paar Barsche bei eingestiegen.

Dann bin ich zum Hafen nach Duisburg (nicht im Eisenbahner) und hab erstmal n paar Würfe mit Gummi gemacht und bin dann auf Gummi hängen geblieben.
Konnte aber die Bisse nicht verwerten [emoji16] 

Jetzt tut mein Knie weh. Morgen geht's weiter....


----------



## n1c0 (14. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Hey, wollte das mal die Tage ausprobieren 

Welchen Fluo Durchmesser nehme ich am besten?

Welche Hakengröße auf Zander ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## Trollwut (14. November 2014)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Ich nutz normal 25 Fluo, weil ich eigentlich auf Barsche aus bin. Für gezielt Zander würd ich ne Ecke stärker nehmen, 30-35 denk ich. Hakengröße is immer so ne Sache. Ich nehm die Gamakatsu Worm 39 in Größe 1. Entspricht nem normalen Karpfenhaken in Größe 4 ca. Karpfenhaken eignen sich auch perfekt wegen dem weiten Bogen


----------



## Serious-Platypus (30. April 2015)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Danke für den Thread, du/ihr habt die ideen hinter dem System klasse beschrieben. Sobald die Zander schonzeit rum ist werde ich das auch mal im Rhein probieren. Klingt besoders bei stark befischten Bereichen sinnvoll, da es ja natürlicher nicht mehr geht. #6


----------



## ayron (30. April 2015)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Jup ist einfach und effektiv#6


----------



## fischerking1986 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Ich angle auch am Main, Kitzinger Strecke |bla: Das mit den Grundeln funktioniert 1a, die biester sind tagsüber an jeder Ecke zu finden, und beim Feedern erkennt man die Bisse sofort weil die nicht am köder ziehen sondern ihn regelrecht zerreisen, und die Rutenspitze wie ein stromschlag bekommt#t


----------



## Wuschel2805 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

Funktioniert bei uns sehr gut. Die kennen hier den köder


----------



## klatsche84 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: DropShot mit Grundel*

sehr interessant. werde ich auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren...
petri zum fetten barsch!


----------

